# Reaction to MTG?



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i have has the same problem on my old gelding, i heard that it could cause sun burn aswell. so i just stopped using it as i thought that would be the best thing.


----------



## lovinmylife (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes it can cause sun burn, after all it is an oil base. I use it on the horses tails and manes, rub it in. But these horses stay in the barn in the day and go out at night so no burn. I have had better growth results with Queen Helene cholestrol cream. Great stuff and smells good too.
Listerine is great for dandruff and dry skin too.


----------



## Mary (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for your comments. The big flakes have not returned since I stopped using MTG, but he still has some dandruff on the tail bone and the hair is still so thin at the top. I have used Listerine and it seems to help with the dandruff, but doesn't it dry the tail out?


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought MTG for my mares mane and tail, and I plan on using it soon, but I bought a tail bag so she doesnt get sun burned there, and Im going to try to fight a sleazy for her mane.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

If the MTG is used and the horse is left outside then it will sunburn whereever you put it and cause these big dry flakes, it is the sunburn flaking off and not dandruff. If you use it, keep them out of the sun until the MTG soaks into the hair and skin or you will always have this same result.


----------



## lauraleo (Aug 1, 2009)

whats mtg


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I was at a local horse expo in March and was talking to a lady with a gorgeous Paint and I remarked on some marks on his coat. She told me she had used MTG on him and he developed burn like patches. She ended up having to shave him all the way down to the skin, then bathe him in cool water. He'd had a reaction to the MTG. 

The vet told her that some horses cannot tolerate the sulfur in it? I'm not sure if that's true, but that's what she was told.

It's made me a bit leery of using it on my own horse for that reason.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I believe MTG has a warning on the bottle about not using it before horses are out in the sun all day.


----------

